# Tire and Wheels



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a used but new to me honda foreman. I want to upgrade the tires and wheels. I already have AT26 10-12 & AT26 12-12s mudbugs on another machine and like them but I am thinking about something a little more aggressive might be helpful. 

I hunt some remote areas in the up where the floating and lugs help me from getting stuck. Anybody have some suggestions? I really don't want to go to Vampires with 2" lugs route. Zillas or mudzillas come to mind but I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## jerryriggin (Jan 5, 2011)

Ive got 28" zillas on my grizzly. Good trail tire but not a true mud tire. They do alright in the mud and great in snow. They are however much lighter then the mudzillas and vampires. My next tires are going to be outlaws

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

If your looking for a mud tire its outlaws or silver backs, but I wouldn't want to ride them in anything but mud. I'm sure they don't make a nice trail tire. I run 27" zillas on mine and like them alot, I also have the stock tires I run when on trails or will be on the blacktop. Good luck choosing.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I have 28" ITP Mudlites on my Rhino and it is INCREDIBLE! 12" on the rear and 10" on the front. I also hunt in Da' UP. My camp is 3 miles from our trucks, and I've never been close to stuck yet.


Good luck!


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I just swapped out my polaris wheels for some itp wheels, im going to burn up my stocker carlisle tires and run the country roads before i put on some new tires. not sure what ones im going to but thats a year off. rocky mtn atv has the best prices on atv wheels that i could find


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice looking ride! I just love my side-by-side!

My wife labeled mine as my 'Old Man's Four-Wheeler.' I have to agree with her. :lol:


----------

